
Bringing back the iPhone headphone jack – in China - nostrademons
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utfbE3_uAMA
======
nostrademons
From the guy who built his own iPhone from spare parts in China:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leFuF-
zoVzA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leFuF-zoVzA)

------
jgritty
Can you charge and use the headphone at the same time?

~~~
richardlitt
Looks like it.

